# Nombres que disfrazan otras palabras



## Reili

En México usamos los nombres personales para disfrazar ciertas palabras, ejemplos:

*Roberto:* para indicar que un producto se compró de lo robado, "¿Ese pefume es de Roberto?" "¿Compraste ese perfume con Roberto?"

*Miguel:* indica posesión en primera persona, "Esa nena es para *Mi*guel"

*Pancho: *se refiere al miembro sexual masculino en forma coloquial, "Esta noche cena *Pancho*" (se van a tener relaciones sexuales)

*Lorenzo(a): *loco, "Estás Lorenzo(a)"

¿Conocen otros diferentes? ¿Existe algo parecido en Inglés?

Gracias.


----------



## Rayines

Está buenísimo. en Argentina no existe esa graciosa costumbre. Yo, con mi nombre, por ejemplo, podría decir: "Qué ines que resultó" (inesperado!) Wow!


----------



## chica11

Hola!
¡Qué interesante! No lo sabía pero en realidad tiene sentido. Espero que no ofenda a nadie pero cuando vivía en León, aprendí que “manuela”- “dar una manuela”  significa algo pero no quiero decirlo.  Pero me imagino que ya sepas.  De todos modos, no creo que usemos los nombres personales en inglés así.   Sin embargo, es posible que mi cerebro no este funcionando bien hoy! 

Saludos!!

PD. Lo siento muchísimo si alguién este ofendido/a


----------



## VenusEnvy

chica11 said:
			
		

> No lo sabía pero en realidad tiene sentido. Espero que no ofenda a nadie pero cuando vivía en León, aprendí que “manuela”- “dar una manuela”  significa algo pero no quiero decirlo.  Pero me imagino que ya sepas.
> PD. Lo siento muchísimo si alguién este ofendido/a


¡No me puedes ofender si yo no sepa que significa! Recuerdas, hay angloparlantes aquí también que siguen aprendiendo...


----------



## Reili

Ah sí chica, qué mas da sí hablamos del lenguaje tal y como está en el diccionario masturbación masculina = Manuela, y punto.


----------



## Weaton

¡Que gracioso que estuvo eso!
Nosotros (en Argentina) usamos "Pancho"... pero no en ese sentido...
Podemos llegar a decir "Uh! que Pancho..!" o "ese chico es un Pancho"..
Pero refiriéndonos a que "es un poco vago" o "es DEMASIADO tranquilo" o lento..


Por otro lado, eso de "Manuela" se utiliza acá.
Pero ahora no tanto... fue feo para todas las chicas que se llaman asi en la época que fue "furor" esa frase..

¿Alguien sabe algun ejemplo en Inglés?


----------



## Reili

Otro significado de Pancho, es hacer un alboroto, un "teatrito", gritar, patalear, principalmente en público. 

"Que panchote hizo mi novia en el cine, me reclamó por ver a otra chica, gritó y se fue"

"Quédate quieto, no hagas panchos"


----------



## chica11

¿Un ejemplo de qué? Ay sí, me acuerdo de algo. En inglés usamos el nombre Nancy como adjetivo para decir que alguién es débil o algo así.  No sé exactamente.  Espero que alguién venga para aclararlo.  Decimos, He’s such a Nancy or she’s such a Nancy.  No la usamos tanto como antes.


----------



## VenusEnvy

chica11 said:
			
		

> ¿Un ejemplo de qué? Ay sí, me acuerdo de algo. En inglés usamos el nombre Nancy como adjetivo para decir que alguién es débil o algo así.  No sé exactamente.  Espero que alguién venga para aclararlo.  Decimos, He’s such a Nancy or she’s such a Nancy.  No la usamos tanto como antes.


Sí, se usa mucho a los hombres homosexuales para decir que son, debiles o más bien, super feminina. No lo he oído mucho para describir una mujer (en vez en cuando, sí, pero no con frecuencia).

Usamos el nombre "Joe Shmoe" para llamar a cualquiera hombre desconocido.
"I met some Joe Shmoe in the bar last night, but didn't give him my number."


----------



## Eugens

¿El Cockney rhyming slang no es algo parecido? A veces usan nombres de personas famosas. Pero en lugar de nombres o nombres abreviados, tienen que ser nombres con un final que rime con la palabra que reemplazan.


----------



## blue

Estoy de acuerdo con los otros, es muy interesante/divertido este thread.

Bueno, en inglés la única cosa que se me ocurre en este momento se trata del nombre "Pam":

"Have you seen Pam today?", "Did you go on date with Pam last night", etc, etc,.

En este caso, "Pam" es una manera corta de decir "Palm 'o th' and", o sea: "Palm of the hand" (Palma de la mano).

Así que, como habréis adivinado, otra vez se trata de la masturbación masculina.


----------



## Weaton

Uh! me acorde de otra...
"Abelardo"
A veces se dice "que Abelardo!" para decir "que tonto... que bobo.."
No despectivamente, sino casi como con pena.. o con desilusión..


----------



## VenusEnvy

blue said:
			
		

> "Have you seen Pam today?", "Did you go on date with Pam last night", etc, etc,.
> 
> En este caso, "Pam" es una manera corta de decir "Palm 'o th' and", o sea: "Palm of the hand" (Palma de la mano).
> 
> Así que, como habréis adivinado, otra vez se trata de la masturbación masculina.


Pues, claro que es algo que dicen los hombres y a nadie más. No sabía de eso.


----------



## Reili

¿Y en Argentina los senos se llaman coloquialmente "Lolas" refiriendose a Dolores-Lola?


----------



## Rayines

> Uh! me acorde de otra...
> "Abelardo"
> A veces se dice "que Abelardo!" para decir "que tonto... que bobo.."
> No despectivamente, sino casi como con pena.. o con desilusión..


*Uy!!, esa no la sabía...Pero ya que estamos en tren de recuerdos, vos seguramente no los llegaste a ver, pero había un programa fantástico en televisión, de los vecinos uruguayos, que se llamaba "Telecataplún", y había un personaje llamado "Abelardito", que hacía como de tontuelo. El programa ere muy divertido. Vendrá de ahí?!*


----------



## Reili

Ahora recuerdo que a un borracho se le llama

Briagoberto, es combinación de briago, y una parte de riGOBERTO.

"Anoche anduve con este briagoberto"


----------



## Weaton

Hey! todo puede ser..! No conocia ese programa..

Realmente, me doy cuenta que esta muy mal lo mio:
No se el real origen de Abelardo.. ni tampoco se si "Lolas" se le puso por "Dolores"...
Podría ser...


----------



## Reili

A alguien feo(a) se le dice:

Estás bien Federico(a)
Estás bien federal


----------



## Weaton

Aca hay otro ejemplo pero nada agradable:

A veces se dice "vino Hugo" refiriéndose a que alguien "devolvió" lo que comió o tomó.
Lo usan mas que nada los jóvenes... Quizás preguntando despues de alguna noche en la que alguien se pasó de copas: " Pero tomaste demasiado! Y ahora como te sentis? Vino Hugo?"


----------



## araceli

Hola
Sé algunos pero son un poco fuertes:
Pascual...te lo r****o igual
Arturo...s****e duro
Armando...s****e blando
Adelaida...la de las tetas caidas
Otros son comunes:
Andrés...el que viene una vez por mes (la mestruación)
pancho (con minúscula) se le dice al "hot dog"
Entró como Pancho por su casa (en forma desenvuelta)


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Lo que se me ocurre es en inglés *Mary Jane*, que es marihuana.


----------



## Rayines

> Realmente, me doy cuenta que esta muy mal lo mio:
> No se el real origen de Abelardo..


*Porqué mal?!...es que quizás se dice Abelardo por ese personaje, o al revés, el personaje se llamaba Abelardito porque ya significaba que era un poco tonto....Lo averigüaremos, Watson, hehe....*


----------



## Reili

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Porqué mal?!...es que quizás se dice Abelardo por ese personaje, o al revés, el personaje se llamaba Abelardito porque ya significaba que era un poco tonto....Lo averiguaremos, Watson, hehe....*


 
Pensé en aquel pajarraco gigante de Plaza Sésamo que en México se llama Abelardo y está todo tarolas (menso).


----------



## Weaton

Jaja!
Es tan solo que di un ejemplo y no tenía las "bases" para seguir explicandolo...!
Por eso...

Pero seguiremos investigando...

Aca para marihuana se dice "Maria Juana" ... (Bastante parecido al Mary Jane que comentaste  Jorge)


----------



## Rayines

oh!, Reili, me ganaste de mano al copiar mi mensaje, y quedó "averigüaremos" con puntitos....es que esto de los nombres parece que me trastornó!...English speaking people: es "averiguaremos", por supuesto.


----------



## Reili

Acabo de recordar otro "Wilson" para significar que "a fuerza" proveniente de la similitud con la palabra huevo >>"güevo" >> "güilson"

_*Pues lo tiene que aceptar a Wilson (forzosamente). *_

Cuidado, es de lo más coloquial.

Y cuando logras hacer algo que a otros les parece difícil, como frase triunfal dices:

*¡A Wilson dijo Nelson!*


----------



## sendai

Reili said:
			
		

> ¿Existe algo parecido en Inglés?


Que yo sepa, no.  Sin embargo, usamos los nombre personales por otros propósitos:

He went to the john (toilet)
Getting a visit from Aunt Flo (o sea "flow", la regla)
We had to do some Mickey-Mousing around to get it to work
He hit me right in the johnson
You don't know Jack Sh*t
He ralphed (vomited) all over the floor


----------



## jmx

En Madrid aprendí esta expresión, cuando alguien te deja algo prestado :

¡ Es de Huelva !

Por la ciudad de Huelva, en el Sur de España. Es un juego de palabras "de Huelva" = "devuelva", o sea, que no te olvides de devolvérselo.


----------



## murena

Otras dos expresiones de México. No estoy seguro de su origen, además de que ya no son tan populares:

A Hacienda, es decir, la oficina encargada de cobrar los impuestos, se le llama Lolita: "Me cayó Lolita", significa "Voy a tener una auditoría de Hacienda"

Y también a la policía se le llama(ba) Javier. En la cancion "Asalto Chido" de Botellita de Jerez (creo que compuesta por Jaime López), viene esa expresión, así que debe ser un término chilango (de la Ciudad de México).

Saludos

Manuel


----------



## Emil

Creo que a los e-mails les decian Emilio en España (pero antes supongo). Y acá, en algún momento el fernet con coca se llamaba Fernando (despues habia una marca de la misma bebida ya preparada, con ese nombre).


----------



## jacinta

And then there's Nervous Nelly.  Go on!  Ask her out.  Don't be such a Nervous Nelly.


----------



## Weaton

Es cierto! Aca en Argentina hay gente que tambien dice "mandar un Emilio" (por enviar un e-mail)

Y me acordé de otra...!
En algunas oficinas públicas, por ejemplo en AFIP (que vendría a ser Hacienda) hay máquinas (cajeros de autoservicio) para realizar presentaciones de impuestos y demás. 
Éstos se llaman "ARTURITOS.." y creo que viene de "R2 D2" de Star Wars....  
(O al menos esa me parecería una buena razón...)



(Perdón que no lo escribo en inglés... temo que no me saldría claro..)


----------



## Reili

Dicen que este título de una canción de The Beatles, *L*ucy in the *S*ky with *D*iamonds fue para ocultar *LSD*, ¿será cierto?

Otras nombres usados en México

Simón = Sí
Nelson = Nel = No
Ya Chole = Eso fastidia por repetitivo, "Ya chole con lo mismo"
Nacha (Ignacia) = Glúteo


----------



## chica11

Reili,
Simón!!!! Lucy in the Sky of Diamonds se refiere a LSD, una droga que se hace alucinar. Al principio LSD no era ilegal hasta que se enteraran (las autoridades) de su afecto. 


También en inglés se refiere a los hombres que solicitan las prostitutas Johns. No sé por qué pero así es!!

Saluditos!!


----------



## Reili

murena said:
			
		

> Otras dos expresiones de México. No estoy seguro de su origen, además de que ya no son tan populares:
> 
> A Hacienda, es decir, la oficina encargada de cobrar los impuestos, se le llama Lolita: "Me cayó Lolita", significa "Voy a tener una auditoría de Hacienda"
> 
> Y también a la policía se le llama(ba) Javier. En la cancion "Asalto Chido" de Botellita de Jerez (creo que compuesta por Jaime López), viene esa expresión, así que debe ser un término chilango (de la Ciudad de México).
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Manuel


 
Se debe a que *Lolita es la forma corta para Dolores*, fácil de deducir la relación con lo relacionado a problemas con el fisco, ¿verdad?


----------

